# Frozen rodent supply NSW



## Herpetology (Aug 30, 2021)

Just curious who everyone uses for rats and mice at the moment, seems near impossible to find bulk supply for someone in nsw that can deliver


----------



## Archer (Sep 21, 2021)

Herpetology said:


> Just curious who everyone uses for rats and mice at the moment, seems near impossible to find bulk supply for someone in nsw that can deliver


I get mine sent from qld for exactly that reason. Makes it worse that I'm in a remote rural area!


----------



## CarlosTheSnake (Sep 21, 2021)

Herpetology said:


> Just curious who everyone uses for rats and mice at the moment, seems near impossible to find bulk supply for someone in nsw that can deliver


Where about a in NSW?


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 21, 2021)

i found a supplier for the meantime

petwave, decent sizes or you can go direct to their supplier @ biosupplies, but prices seem weird from them compared to petwave, cheaper for some rodents, more expensive for others


----------



## Archer (Sep 22, 2021)

Yep that who i use, no issues with them so far


----------



## OUTLAW CRAIG (Sep 23, 2021)

Where in Nsw ?


----------



## daztopendpythons (Sep 24, 2021)

we sell bulk to a lot of breeders in sydney and yes delivery is hard at the moment with covid , have done some via uber but gets expensive if too far away , not sure where you are Herpetology


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 24, 2021)

daztopendpythons said:


> we sell bulk to a lot of breeders in sydney and yes delivery is hard at the moment with covid , have done some via uber but gets expensive if too far away , not sure where you are Herpetology


Used to get rodents from you mate, great quality, no issues with you

however recently moved fairly far away from where I used to be, so not as convenient to travel anymore unfortunately


----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 24, 2021)

I get mine from Kirk Redman who took over from Platinum Reptile Supplies. He delivers around western Sydney


----------



## Kieran Revell (Jan 4, 2022)

I offer free delivery locally to the Illawarra for orders over $100 and can freight to most places in NSW for $40. Prices online are retail prices, larger breeders and pet stores can email me for wholesale prices. All sizes of rats and mice available at all time. www.revellsreptiles.com


----------



## Tinky (Jan 5, 2022)

Is Wokka from Rodent Farm still on here. He is in the Newcastle area but ships everywhere. Been in the game a very long time, so you know that he is doing all the right things.

Can't recommend him highly enough.


----------



## Herpetology (Jan 5, 2022)

Tinky said:


> Is Wokka from Rodent Farm still on here. He is in the Newcastle area but ships everywhere. Been in the game a very long time, so you know that he is doing all the right things.
> 
> Can't recommend him highly enough.


Not sure if Wokka runs RF still but it is still operational and provides some of the best prices


----------



## Wokka (Jan 28, 2022)

I only offer advice on feeding or if problems arrive as i live in Tasmania when i am not Grey Nomadding. Rodentfarm still ship from Newcastle to most of NSW metropolitan Victoria and Queensland, and airfreight to others by arrangement.


----------



## Dustproof (Feb 9, 2022)

I will never get my Rodents from RF, the batch of Weaner Rats were Pinkies to Fuzzy in size. All Weaner Rats I have bought in 8 years of Reptile Keeping have been twice the size. I have to feed 2 of these Rats to keep my Pythons happy so my costs have doubled. I buy bulk and my usual suppliers have been affected by Covid and Sudden Boarder closures, so I bought from RF. It has all changed for some reason because I never had any issues before but am now.


----------



## Herpetology (Feb 9, 2022)

Dustproof said:


> I will never get my Rodents from RF, the batch of Weaner Rats were Pinkies to Fuzzy in size. All Weaner Rats I have bought in 8 years of Reptile Keeping have been twice the size. I have to feed 2 of these Rats to keep my Pythons happy so my costs have doubled. I buy bulk and my usual suppliers have been affected by Covid and Sudden Boarder closures, so I bought from RF. It has all changed for some reason because I never had any issues before but am now.


i didnt have that issue with them :/ all mine were properly weighed as advertised


----------



## Fay (Feb 9, 2022)

OUTLAW CRAIG said:


> Where in Nsw ?


THERE IS FUZZY FOX , who has a website and couriers all around Australia. He also sells Turtle, Dragon and Skink dry food that you mix up yourself. My dragons and skins just love it + it has all the nutrition that they need.


----------



## Vixen. (Feb 21, 2022)

Currently having the same issue, pythons are finally up in size enough to buy bulk and no one will ship to northern rivers... anyone know of some QLD suppliers for bulk that might ship down this way?


----------



## Wokka (Feb 23, 2022)

Rodentfarm ships to Northern Rivers and Brisbane every week.


----------



## Vixen. (Feb 23, 2022)

Yeah getting it sorted now, was an issue at first that they said they couldn't but we've worked something out thankfully.  They're the ones I wanted to go with based on reviews and price and it appears they're the only ones around who will ship at the moment so worked out great.


----------

